# Cinder Creek Game Thread



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome to the Cinder Creek Resort Game Thread, OOC thread can be found here. 

Remember to keep the rules in mind when posting and to have fun. 

Guest List (Characters)


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2009)

“Finally…I can relax for a while…” Kiya said as she stepped on to the island resort and headed for the hotel, bags in hand.  She walked off to the side of a group of people and just enjoyed the fresh air.

Walking quietly she moved through the doors and to the front desk, second in line.  She looked around at the elegant lobby as she waited.  Kiya then cringed as she heard the woman in front of her.

“Give me a fucking room now!”  Heather said with a chuckle in her voice.  “I can’t wait to get this shitting vacation started!  Finally…some time away from that damn crew!”

Kiya stepped back away from the woman bumping into the person behind her.  “Oh sorry…” she said turning a nervous smile on them.  

“It’s okay…” the small woman said returning the smile.  “She seems a bit…excitable…” Asya says nodding toward the woman checking in.

“Just a little…” Kiya said chuckling as she stepped back to her place in line.

“Finally!” Heather exclaims as she snatched the key and grabbed her bags.  “Somebody going to drag this shit up there for me or not?”

“Y-yes ma’am…” the porter said coming up and grabbing the bags.

“Good!”  Heather then turned and grinned at the pair of girls behind her.  “See you around.” she added giving them a wink.  “I have great hearing.” she added as she followed the man.

They both looked at her surprised and nodded.  “Well this is going to be interesting…” Kiya said with a sigh causing Asya to chuckle.  

“Vacations always are.” Asya said in return as they step up and get checked in by the couple of people behind the counter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2009)

As she pushed through a flurry of people entering the hotel she was bumped from all sides. Maybe she'd brought too many bags, she thought as she tugged against the waves of moving bodies.

Dee propped her shades up in her thick wavy brown hair, she paused in the first safe spot she found to take a glance around. Bags dangled from all sides of her body and her hand was clenched around the handle of a roll away suitcase. 

She sighed again as she looked around, "I guess this won't be _so _bad," she commented, "I don't think I've had a proper rest in a bit, anyway."


----------



## Cheena (Feb 15, 2009)

Yohiko walked in, nice and clean. He hunched over and placed his bags on the ground. The sent of the resort made him feel relaxed already. "Well, this is a nice place" He smilied and walked over to the nearest assistance slowly. Meanwhile, he looked around. It was nice furnished, not to mention the great outdoors. 

He noticed some guests were there too. The line was short, so he walked over to the counter. "Excuse me ladies." He said politely. Then he grabbed the attention of one of the clerks, so his bags could be taken upstairs. "Hi, I am checking in. Room for one please." He asked the clerk behind the counter waiting for a key.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2009)

Dee watched as the young brown haired man moved passed her, she sighed slapping her hand down at her sides. "He just cut me...didn't he?" she asked before she glanced down to notice her companion wasn't with her. "Oh dammit," Dee let her bags fall to the floor. 

"Scout! Scout where you boy?" she hollered around the room. Before her lips could even part to scream a second time, a two tone colored dog scampered across the floor towards her. It was apparent that the dog had some Husky in him. 

He rushed up on her and jumped against her legs, "There you are, boy," she started as she rubbed the dog's head, "Who's mum's little angel?"

Scout barked his reply.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 15, 2009)

OC had been told it was time for him to take a vacation from all of his missions.  He hated vacations.  Then he was told it was a mission.  That made OC feel a lot better.  OC waited on line impatiently, wanting to check out a room.  His suitcase was filled to the brim with everything one should not bring on vacation.  It had pistols, shotguns, sniper rifles, assault rifles, various explosives, and OC's favorite weapon: A crowbar.  

OC pushed past a woman talking to a dog and stood at the counter.  OC handed his pass to the woman at the desk.  
"I want a room and lots of nachos." 
The woman behind the desk gave OC a puzzled look.  "Nachos?" "Yes, nachos." "How many will the room be for?" "One." The woman handed OC a keycard.  "Room 234.  Take the elevator to the second floor.  It's three doors to your left.  I'll make sure to have the nachos delivered to your room."  

OC grabbed the keycard and headed towards the elevator, knocking a teenager with brown hair out of his way.  A porter headed to him.  "May I help with your bag?" "No." OC stepped into the elevator and hit the button to the second floor.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 15, 2009)

Ike held a ticket in his hand and wondered where he was. It was beautiful scenery with hot springs, lovely trees and a snowy top mountain providing a breathtaking backdrop. Ike fell in love with the place and followed a path. He approached a sign which said "staff wanted."

"Hm. I don't have a staff...but I have a chain! Maybe that will do!" Ike skipped off towards the main reception area and saw Dee with a dog. She didn't seem to see him as he went over asked a man at a desk about the "Staff Wanted" sign.

"I hear you're looking for a staff?" Ike asked. The concierge looked down at the small person and though his English could be improved, he was willing to give him a trial. Of course the man could never be too sure of what he had heard as he was partially deaf.

"OK, just this way. Do you have any experience?" he asked as they walked

"Yes! 3000 I think..." Ike mumbled

"Working in a 3 star hotel you say? Well I'm sure you'll learn fast."

"Oh yes I learn real quick!" Ike said merrily having no idea as to what was happening but happy to talk with the man. The wandered off to the staff quarters.

Meanwhile at the reception area Rukia was kicking up a fuss with someone who looked very familiar.

"What the shit are you playing at?!! I'm your fucking sister!" she screamed at the white haired man

*"For the last time, no you're not! I don't have any family."* Dante said.

The whole scene came about when he asked the fiery woman out on a date.

"God! Yes you do, you asshole retard! You have a brother who's trapped in a sword and me! A fucking sister! and siblings do not go out on dates!" she shouted

Dante looked around and saw that he was getting a few looks from people.

*"NOT MY SISTER!"* he said pointing at her. *"Look I just came in off a boat and I have no idea where the rest of my crew are. This place looked good and so I decided to stay here and have a bit of Dante R&R. You looked cute so I thought why not? Then you come out and go and sprout some shit about you being my sister when I've never seen you before! Are you on drugs?....and where can I get some"* he asked grinning.

Rukia was about to go off on a deadly barrage but then stopped. His eyes were different and he had different swords. He was also a lot scruffier than her brother and reeked of booze. Something was different.

"Are...are you Viral?" she asked, referring to her brothers evil clone

*"Do I have a contagious disease?"* Dante asked in utter confusion. *"Ah! this is making my head hurt, you want to be crazy fine! Go off and be crazy, I'm gonna find me someone less crazy....God...do I just attract bitches..."* he mumbled as he walked off to check himself in.

Rukia stood there completely creeped out by the whole thing. "Well that's a fucking great start to the vacation."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2009)

?Well??  Kiya said stepping back as the big man entered the elevator just before the doors closed.  ?It just keeps getting better and better?? she mumbled as the wall of a man stood in front of her.

Asya chuckled slightly.  ?I am sure it?s the reason people come here.  To make them feel better?? she said quietly as she shifted her bow slightly.

?Yeah, I guess your right.  But still?? Kiya mumbled trying to look past him but finally gave up.

?Oh?forgive me.  I am Asya and you are??  Asya said giving the other girl a smile.

?Kiya, my apologizes also.  Not usually rude?? Kiya said blushing slightly.

?Well, it?s understandable.?  Asya nods as the elevator dings.  ?Second floor right??  she says to Kiya.

?Yep, same as you??  Kiya says giving her a nod.

?Yes, same here??  Asya answers her grin widening, Kiya looks confused then a similar grin spreads on her face.

As the elevator doors begin to open they both circle the big man and dart in front of him.  Kiya hit the door close button as Asya slammed her hand on the floor numbers, causing several to light up.  They turn toward the big man and wave as the doors slide shut.  ?Be nicer next time!? they call through their laughter then splitting up and dashing either direction to their rooms.
____________________________________

?Finally??  Heather practically purred as she got to her room.  ?Extravagant.  Just how I like it?? she mumbled as she walked the room.  She got to the bathroom and gasped in surprise and delight.  ?It?s perfect?? Heather said as she turned the faucet on and began to fill the huge Jacuzzi tub.  ?Just a little bit of scent and it will be fucking heaven??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2009)

Dee watched as the strange group argued nearby as she picked up her key from a male desk clerk. Scout would be sleeping in her room, but they supposedly had some activities for pets around too. 

The bell hop came around to take her bags and she instructed him, "Aye, Love can you see to it that Scout gets up to the room safe?" she asked. The Bellhop nodded and Dee stooped down to speak with the dog, "Alright, boy--you know how things go, I'll have no messing about. Follow this lad up to the room!" she said as she held his head between her hands. 

When the Bellhop departed with Dee's things Scout followed him away. In turn Dee figured she would go out and look around. She certainly was dressed for the occasion; a tight fitting purple tank top with a low cut neck, big, round sunglasses like the stars wore, and a little linen black skirt. 

Of course under it all she was dressed to go swimming and she had hoped to just get out and soak up some of the sun without the annoyances of her everyday life.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 15, 2009)

As the elevator shot to various floors, OC realized what was going on.  It was a test.  This whole "vacation" was simply a way to test OC while he was off guard.  His employers obviously wanted to see results in a non-standard testing area.  He was sure there were cameras everywhere, watching him.  OC had no idea what to do.  He wasn't trained for situations like this.

OC decided to do what he did best: bash things open. OC activated his super strength and whipped his crowbar out of the bag.  He slammed it into the wall of the elevator.  It smashed straight through and into the concrete passage where the elevator moved through.  The elevator came to a screeching halt. 

OC was all out of ideas until he saw one of buttons.  It was red and said *'Emergency Only'*.  OC didn't know whether to push it or not.  It could be a trick.  Or maybe he was just being paranoid and this was simply a prank.  OC decided on the latter and pushed the button.  Alarms rang out throughout the entire building and hotel staff ran to the elevator shaft where the alarm had come from.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 15, 2009)

"Thanks...." Yohiko sweapt the keys off of the counter and jingled them. "Ahh... this is gonna be great." While walking to the nearest elevator, Yohiko grabbed a brochure to find out about the hotel. He examined its content briefly before closing it up. The noise of the hustleing people, the bell hop's cart, it sounded like vacation already. "I think Ill go to the mall today and get some souveniers." Anxiously, he presses he glowing button and stepped onto the elevator. The music was relaxing, making the ride up seem forever. The ding signaled the arrival to his floor. "The third floor, now to get to my room." 

Yohiko stepped off and looked both directions. "That way..." He saw his bags against the doorway that went to his room. It was Room 419. Sliding the key from his pocket, he looked around to make sure he remebered how to get to this room and slid it in the lock. With a quick turn, the door open and he gazed at the luxorious room.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 15, 2009)

“Maaaan…Why was I forced this vacation in the first place, I don’t know…” A girl in a black jumpsuit mutters as she began to walk towards the hotel, a large backpack the only thing with her. She yawns, closing her eyes, then bumps into a young woman, about six years younger, yet is taller. 

The young woman turns around, looking down at the woman in the jumpsuit. “What the hell’s your issue?” The young woman says, staring intimidatingly at the other woman.

“Well, I was forced on a vacation…And I’m bored. So, that’s my issue…I’m bored.” The woman says rubbing the back of her head with her gloved hand.

“Oh, I understand where you’re coming from…Look at all the other people here.” The taller woman says, “It’s not quite warm enough for me though…” she adds.

“Really!? I’m sweating…”the other woman says.

“Yeah, but you’re talking to a someone that covers herself in flames all the fucking time.” The taller one mumbles.

“Oooohhh…So are you one of those ninja everyone talks about…Or are you a devil or demon?” The shorter one asks.

The taller one nods, then goes to say something, then gets pelted with a small rock as they stood outside. She whips her hand back in reflex, accidentally slamming another young woman in the head, “Shit! Are you okay?” the young woman exclaims, running over to the other.

_‘Man that hurt…I knew we shouldn’t have done it…But Booosss…No buts.’_ the new girl thinks to herself. “We’re fine…Yep!…” she adds.

“Woah she’s off in the head.” The girl in the jumpsuit mutters quietly.

“Be nice.” The tall young woman growls.

“Soooo…what’re your guy’s names?” The one in the jumpsuit asks.

“Hun…TER!” the crazy one says.

“Inka.” the tall one states.

“And I’m Amy…” The one in the jumpsuit says, nodding.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 15, 2009)

After several long minutes of waiting, around half a dozen hotel staff had successfully removed the elevator ceiling.  "What happened?" one of them asked OC.  "The elevator went out of control.  I stopped it." The men looked at OC's crowbar stuck in the wall.  "You do know that when you hit the emergency button the breaks kick in?" "I don't." 

Several minutes later, OC was in his room.  He had realized that this was not a test and he was actually supposed to be on vacation.  At least this meant the girls were not employees of the company so he could get them back.  OC dumped his bag on the floor and sat on the large bed.  The elevator had been extremely hot and stuffy.  OC decided he was going to go for a swim.  

OC then realized he had only packed weapons.  He had not packed any bathing suits.  Suddenly, there was a knock on the door.  OC slowly slid a silenced pistol out of the bag.  "Who's there?" "Room service, you requested some nachos?" OC put the pistol back in his bag and opened the door.  He grabbed the large bag of nachos out of the startled bellhop's hand and then slammed the door.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2009)

Elena arrived to the Spa carrying a backpack and Lars. She was wearing a fresh blue summer dress and white sandals, nothing like she's use to. 

"I really hope she's here" the young woman said entering the building. She had never been in this kind of place before. She felt really lost. Elena will ask the first person to cross her way. "Excuse me, Im looking for a woman named Dee"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2009)

“Nice…” Kiya mumbled as she walked into her room, already forgetting the man from the elevator.  She wandered around the room, running her hand across the emerald bedspread and feeling the velvety softness.  Her fingers lightly caressed the smooth teak of the dresser.  “Like it was made for me…” Kiya said almost in awe of the greens and rich browns that covered every surface.

Walking to the French doors she opened them wide letting the sea breeze flow in causing to her smile.  “And, a view of the beach besides…”  she wrapped her arms around herself and spun in a circle gently.  “I guess I needed this more than I knew.” Kiya mumbled chuckling as she kicked off her sandals and headed out to explore.
_____________________________________

“Haven’t done much.  Don’t know why I was sent on this vacation…” Asya mumbled as she sat her bow on the top of the dresser and began to put her things away.  “It’s all kind of creepy…” she added as she looked at the room and seeing things that even her friends couldn’t create.  Asya shook her head and wandered the room nervously.  

Pushing on the mattress she scowled slightly and sat down bouncing a bit.  “Beats sleeping on the hard ground…” she said with a chuckle as she stood.  “I wonder what else this place has…” she says grabbing her keys and heading out to see the resort.
______________________________________

“Oh this is the life…” Heather groaned as she laid back in the tub.  The smell of vanilla and sandalwood gently floated into the air from the oils she had added.  “Mmmm…the best thing ever…I don’t have to worry about that fucking crew…nobody here to disturb me…just rest, relaxation…” Heather began as she lit a cigarette and took a long drag before continuing.  “Smokes, liquor, and men!  What else could a girl want?”  she said grinning as she laid back and soaked for a while.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 16, 2009)

The three begin to walk into the Hotel.

Inka looks to Amy, “To answer your question before the bitch threw the rock, I’m two of those three things.” she says irritatedly.

Amy nods, “Oh…okay…” She says, then bounds over to the reseption desk, “A room for three!” she says grinning.

“Fuck no!” Inka yells.

“You’ll never take me alive!…You know boss it could be a lot of fun…No, Hell no!” Hunter argues.

Amy sighs, “Okay fine…” she says, then looks to the person behind the counter, and says, “Three separate rooms…But on the same floor.” She says, looking at the other girls.

“Fine…it works.” Inka growls.

“Awwww…I was really looking forward to that…But it’s one body, against two Retard...But two minds against two.” Hunter says to herself.

“Three rooms on the fourth floor, 403, 405, and 408.” the reseptionist says to the young girl as she snatches the keys.

“Thanks!” Amy says, as the other two say nothing exept, “Yeah! Thank you!” from one side of Hunter.

Inka and Hunter decide to go on the elevator to the fourth floor, while Amy decides to take the stairs, in an attempt to race the elevator. The two girls sit and wait at the rooms, having realized, that they never got their keys from Amy. Then they see the young woman bounding up the stairs, acting as if she just had a light jog.

“Damn you have a lot of energy.” Inka says, snatching 403’s key from Amy.

“Yeah, you do!…Too much…” Hunter mutters, grabbing 408’s key.

“I have to, to be a boxer like I am!” Amy says with a grin as she bounds to her own room.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 16, 2009)

Dante waited patiently in the queue, he wasn't in any rush and was making mental notes of all the women on the resort. He smiled, thinking that it wouldn't be too bad. He finally got to the desk.

*"Room for two please and could you make it a big bed please, oh yeah and a balcony."* whilst Dante was getting his room, Ike was thrown in at the deep end with his new job. He was told to deliver a complimentary pack to all of the new guests. The only other clue he had was a list of room numbers. Ike pondered as to what to do

"Compliments? Ok, I guess I have to make them feel better!" Ike walked out the door and into the lobby. "How do I get there?"

A porter looked at Ike's obvious confusion. "Here, I'll show you".

The porter and Ike headed towards a shiny door that slid open and shut. Ike was amused when he pressed an indent on the wall and it lit up. Soon afterwards the door opened and a small room appeared. The porter walked in it, Ike walked in it too with some trepidation.

"This is the staff elevator. Let's see that list. OK you need to go to room 201, that's on the second floor." then he pressed the number two and quickly got out of the elevator. "See you later!"

Ike waved at him as the doors closed ominously. Suddenly the whole room started to make a noise and move. Ike , in a panic pressed more numbers hoping that it would stop and lots of numbers lit up. The door opened with a voice coming out of nowhere "second floor"

"Who said that?! Show yourself! I can fight!" Ike challenged. The door closed and the voice said "LIFT GOING UP"

The sentence made no sense to Ike but thought he was under attack by a ghost. After much running, jumping and random punching he quickly rolled out of the room and the doors shut. 

"No ghost will stop me on my mission!" He saw some signs that had numbers on it and checked his list. "OK, I have a few numbers on the list. I think I need to go through one of these numbered doors!"

He eventually got to one and pushed at it. It was sealed. He took out his chain, swung it around his head and broke down the door. He ran in and scouted the area seein the entrance to another room, which was filled with steam. He burst through the door and saw a lady in a bath. He looked at her and thought of a compliment

"You are very pretty and your ability to blow smoke out of your mouth is amazing! Your chest is also far more impressive than many I have seen and will be able to feed many children!" Ike said in complete innocence and a friendly smile

He had no idea that this was the room of Heather Reynolds and he was in for a shock.
_____________________________________________________

Rukia waited patiently for Dante to leave before attempting to check in. Having done so and getting to her room she quickly showered and changed into her swimming costume. 

"Its been too fucking long since I went swimming!" she said heading to the pool. It was a beautiful pool and had a diving pool too. Rukia grinned, she loved jumping off diving boards

"This is going to be fucking A" she clambered up the ladder and looked down the huge drop. She bounced on the board a few times and launched herself, however her foot caught the underside of the board, sending her somersaulting in the air and belly flopping onto the water

"SON OF A BIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTCH!!!" she gurgled in the water and swam for the edge and felt her entire body throbbing with pain. "Ow! Ow! fucking ow!"

She decided to leave the diving for now and sit in the heated jacuzzi. "Much better" she said as she watched the other poeple lazily


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

Rek had a quiet stroll around Cinder Creek. He and Jun decided to take a vacation, away from relic hunting and the Conquista. Of course Rek always a alotted a lot of his time to liesure, but this was the first time he decided to spend his time with Jun alone.

Things didn't go well when they arrived though. Jun began beating on Rek the moment they arrived, mostly because Rek intentionally left Jun's luggage so he can see her naked more often. 

"Perhaps if I bring her some tea she'll be pacified." Rek thought as he walked around the resort. He spots a cafe sitting at the base of the mountain. Cinder Creek was strange, as some parts of the island had a very different climate from others. A few moments ago he was at a beach, and now he was standing in front of a snow mountain.


Rek was having the time of his life. Deciding to take a break from the whole Mafia business, he travelled to Cinder Creek, opting for this new destination over Mafia land. Chloe decided to tag along, since work at Sette Bastioni was getting pretty lax. 

"I could use some tea right now." Rek thought while he watched some birds feed on sunflower seeds an old woman threw at them a while ago. His desire for tea overwhelming him, he ran towards the nearest cafe, which was on the other side of the island, in the winter section. 


Rek was finding Cinder Creek boring. The composer decided to give the reapers a month-off, and since he did not want to be stuck with his violent cousin Oressa, Rek decided to go somwhere far away. Cinder Creek was this far away place, but it was incredibly uninteresting. Being a concert pianist in life, Rek often found himself in places like this, and frankly the scenery was getting boring.

"At least I have my iced tea." He says to himself as he sips some of the drink inside a cafe.


Rek enters the cafe, and is astonished when he sees a young man who looks exactly like him, except for the fact that his ponytail was shorter than his. 

Rek barges into the cafe, bumping into a young man who looks exactly like him. If his ponytail was as long as his, they'd be exactly alike.

Rek spits his tea when he sees two people who look exactly like him. One of them wore victorian clothing and had a ponytail twice the length of his, while the other was clad in a suit, and had a ponytail shorter than his. He runs up to these Rek-look-a-likes to see if he wasn't dreaming.

"This..."

"....is...."

'.astonishing."

The 3 Reks look at each other nervously. 

"Who..."

"...are..."

"...you people?"

The 3 are even more surprised when they seem to finish each others sentences perfectly. The feeling of surprise is quickly replaced by amusement. 

"This is astonishing. Simply astonishing. I cannot believe there are others who match my charm so perfectly."

"Indeed. To see 2 other people equally as refined as myself."

"The composer told me that I might see an alternate version of myself, but I never expected them to be as magnificent as myself."

The 3 laugh, and shake each other's hands.

"I'm afraid I haven't introduced myself. Rek Van Mortis, musical virtuoso, and puppet master of the reapers."

"Rek Du Mortis. Chemos man and World Noble."

"Rek Mortis. Bastion Sol and Prodigy Scientist."

The 3 share another laugh, one that seems to be heard all over the island.


----------



## Cheena (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking around, Yohiko took a few steps in the extraordinary room. The carpet was so clean and soft, the wall were a nice relaxing color, and the bed was very big. He rolled his heavy suitcases in and placed them next to the closet. With a grin on his face, he walked around. There was a bathroom, eqquiped with everything he would need. The window was big, light shining threw as he looked at the sand below it. 

He turned on the TV and looked for the news. That way he could find out the weather. Even on the rainy days, he could go out to eat, or go to the shops. As the anchorman spoke, Yohiko walked to his bags and began taking his possesions out. There was 2 weeks worth of clothes, right about now he wanted to stay longer. He placed them on hooks, hangers, and shelves nice and neat. 

There were some snacks. Soda Cans, Juice, plenty of water, chips, pretzles and Bananas. Bananas were good. Dont forget the chocolate. He placed them in the drews of his night stand, and the mini fridge. Then he had a laptop to use the internet, if there was a connection and to work on school stuff. He plugged it in and placed it on the desk. Now he felt right at home.

He put on flip flops and turned off the television. He closed the curtains on the windows to make sure it wouldnt get to hot. Grabbing his shades, he locked everything up and walked out the door. It was time to get the vacation going. Walking down the hallway, he reached an elevator and click the button the doors opene ad he stapped inside.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2009)

Dee strolled down the beach with a warm balmy wind at her back. She pondered exactly what she should try and do with her stay here. It had been some time since she'd had anything resembling rest and relaxation, so she would want to probably sleep in and she even heard rumors of a tavern on the grounds of the place. 

She moved along the edge of the water line just where the sand was packed down and wet, all the while wondering where the others were. Some of them had even said they were going to be here. More than likely Elena would. 

But she hadn't seen any of them yet.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2009)

Heather was in mid-drag when the little creature came into her room.  At the sight of him and his words she froze the smoke sitting in her lungs.  Her eyes blink a couple of times as the shock began to wear off and she began to hack out the smoke.

She then climbed to her feet, her face becoming redder and redder.  “You little fucker!  Who in the hell are you?!”  Heather yelled pointing her fingers at him.  “You don’t just come into someone’s fucking room and start talking shit!”  she said and shook her head at how small he was.  “What the hell are you?  Some kind of leprechaun?  Why don’t you take your pot’o’gold and get the fuck out of my damn room!  Before I drop kick you in your lucky charms you little freak!  Not get the fuck out!”  she said with a glare as she finally grabbed a towel and wrapped it around herself.  She didn’t move toward him, afraid that he might touch her or something.
_____________________________________________

Kiya bounced down the stairs rather than taking the elevator again.  Preferring to see as much as she could for the moment.  Her smile was genuine as she gracefully crossed the lobby and stepped out of the doors.  “I will check out the skiing later.  First maybe the beach…or the hot springs…or…damn…” she said laughing at herself.  “I will just let me feet carry me.” Kiya said with a bounce in her step.
_____________________________________________

“Hhmm…this place is interesting.” Asya says as she walks through the main parts of the hotel, her head swing each way looking up at the ceiling then the walls and back again.  “I think I would feel better outside…” Asya muttered as she quickly moved to the doors and stepped out into the fresh air.  “Finally…this feels a bit better…” she said quietly and began to move down the tree line.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 16, 2009)

Ike looked at the enraged woman and wondered if she was ok. "F..fuck?" he repeated. "Fuck!" he said gleefully, not knowing what it meant but happy to have learned a new word. He looked around for a pot of gold but didn't find anything, again, Ike was not bothered by her naked form as he was a lover of the natural form, he didn't really understand why he had to wear cloth. 

"I...I was told to give you compliments from the Hotel. I work here now! I'm not sure how I managed to get a job here but I get to wear this white suit and this funny hat. I've never worn a hat before. Does it look good? I think it looks good." Ike turned around and saw a lot of people in a black box. They appeared to be trapped!

"Oh my god! What kind of cruel witch are you?!" he said pressing his face to the TV screen and starting to knock on the glass. "If Elena were here she's do something! I can't...because you're a guest here and I'll get in trouble.....but once I finish working I'll...HIT YOUR BOTTOM!!" he shouted, thinking that it was the worst thing he could say. He actually started to blush at the sentence.

___________________________________________

Rukia was now totally relaxed and decided that she could use a snack. She had read on the map that there was a nice cafe at the foot of the mountains and so changed and headed over there. 

She immediately heard a hearty laugh from three men who looked exactly the same. "Triplets?" she thought, "Hmm..never met triplets before!" she said and strolled happily towards them

"Hi guys! I'm Hyuuga Rukia. It's a fucking pleasure to meet you all!" she said grinning at the Reks. They all towered over her, but then most people did and so she looked up

"So you guys triplets huh? That's cool!"

______________________________________________-

Dante had been in the resort little over an hour and a half and was completely wasted. His minibar had been drained and he decided that it would be a fantastic idea to play a sport of some sort. He stumbled around and found a tennis court. He watched how it was played for a little while and was confused as hell at the scoring system but decided to give it a shot.

*"RIGHT!!"* he bellowed, *"I shall bet that I can win against anyone here! I shall buy whoever beats me....something or other....it doesn't matter...I feel like having a tennis match."* He got onto the court and held the tennis racket like he would do a sword.

His first opponent was a strange guy wit an eerie smile and brown hair. He looked like a girl and even sounded like one.

"I'll be your opponent, My name is Fuji Syuusuke" he said with a smile and walked to the net to shake Dante's hand

Dante stumbled to the net and tripped over it, leaping up immediately. *"It's OK! It's OK! I'm Fine! right, let's play!"* he said positioning himself at the baseline. Unfortunately he was still on Fujis side. Fuji laughed and went to the other side with the ball in his hand.

He started off with a great serve straight to the corner of the first box, and was sure that it was an ace. However he was surprised as he succumbed to a return ace, Dante showing a moment of absolute sobreity as he hit the ball with frightening power and accuracy to the other side of the court.

"luv -15" the umpire said

Dante took exception to this. *"Are you retarded or something? it's zero-1. 15! geez..you're like some sort of...drunken idiot!"* he said pointing at the bewildered man


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2009)

Dee had finally just grown tired of the beach when she came back inside of the hotel office. She wandered about the lobby hoping to spot a familiar face but it seemed hopeless and she finally just opted to head for her room and settle in. 

Just as she was about to leave the area she spotted Elena not too far off, apparently she hadn't seen her yet. Dee was too overcome to even call out to her and instead charged over and hugged her tight. "Elena."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2009)

"Ack!" Elana was tackled by Dee  "DEE! Don't scare me like that! So.. this is the place you were talking about? What's so great about it, anyway?" she got up looking around.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2009)

Dee stood back for a moment with a finger held to her lip, she pondered for a moment. "Well its got top notch beaches, fabulous shopping and there's something called golf...which I don't quite get or fancy--but I plan to check it out none the less!" 

Her voice was at a fevered pitch, brimming with excitement.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 20, 2009)

Heather again looked at the little man dumbfounded.  “Not only is he a freak he is as retarded as…” She says pausing for a moment as she thought of something comparable.  “As…as Dante…” Heather growled as she shook her head.  “I would like to see you try hitting my bottom!  You couldn’t even reach it!”  she exclaimed stomping her foot.  “And, nobody put them in the box.  It’s a television!”  Heather added as she looked at him.  “Get out of my fucking room!  I don’t have time for this!”  she said storming to her luggage and began looking for something to wear.  “Some vacation this has turned into…” Heather mumbled as she searched.
_________________________________________

“So much better…”  Asya said with a sigh as she sat at the base of a tree, lounging in it’s cool shadow.  “This is one strange place.  Though it’s better than having tea and cookies with…with…Dis…” she muttered and shivered as she picked up a long blade of grass and began to twirl it between her fingers as she recalled the stuff from her nightmares.
________________________________________

Kiya wandered for a bit and ended up at the beach.  She let her toes curl into the sand as she watched the waves crash on to the shore.  “Beautiful…” she said quietly as she walked for a bit.  

“I wonder what else is around here.”  Kiya muttered with a smile as she headed up toward the sports courts.  “What is this…” she said to herself as she saw a pair of men hitting a ball back and forth across a net.  “Interesting…” Kiya added as she sat down on a bench and began to watch.  “That’s not Dante is it?” she says in surprise as she watches him with a confused look on her face.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2009)

"I am quite overwhelmed to meet an angel such as yourself, milady. My name is Rek." OP Rek tells Rukia, kissing her hand.

"Indeed. Might I say you look stunning in your clothing? My name is also Rek." KHR Rek kisses Rukia's hand after OP Rek, smiling.

"You remind me of a singer that I used to date with. She was quite magnificent to behold, as are you.Like them, my name is also Rek." TWEWY Rek bows to Rukia, and kisses her hand just like the others.

The 3 Reks laugh when Rukia tells them they are triplets.
"Yes, you could say that we are triplets." OP Rek said.
"To be honest this is the first time we 3 met." KHR Rek says.

"That's true. You could say we were separated at birth." TWEWY Rek says.

The 3 have a pleasant conversation with Rukia. She told them of a world were ninjas wore bright clothing, while they themselves explained to her the mechanics of their world. They also shared how they were all quite wealthy.

"It was quite pleasant meeting you, Miss Rukia, but we 3 must run. Long lost brothers need to bond after meeting each other for the first time." TWEWY Rek bows to Rukia, and gives her his number. "Should you need my assistance, simply call, miss Rukia."

Not  to be outdone, OP Rek takes a piece of paper, writes down his dendenmushi number, and turns the paper into silver. "As my 'brother' has said, you need only dial our number, and we shall come to your aid, my dear Rukia."

"The same goes for me, dear Rukia. I'll be quite willing to give anyone who gives you discomfort a good whack." KHR Rek hands Rukia his number.

After meeting with Rukia the 3 Reks leave the cafe, and head for the golf course.

"This 'golf' you speak off sounds like marine toss." OP Rek tells the other Reks.

"I was never a big fan of the game. However father always insisted on me playing it, and it simply stuck on me." TWEWY Rek says.

"Well I for one love a good game of golf after an assassination." KHR Rek says.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 20, 2009)

Rukia was overwhelmed at their manners and grace that she only used 15 expletives during their conversation. All 3 Reks were fascinating but more than anything she realised that Dante may have come from a different universe, as totally bizarre and fucked up as it sounded. She looked at the numbers written beautifully on a piece of paper and wondered how she would use them to contact them. 

she headed back to the hotel to see what else there was to do, their pleasant compliments sticking in her head. "Im a fucking angel!" she beamed quite happily as she walked off in a giddy daze though still reserving quite a lot of caution in her opinion. if she was so easily swayed by compliments she would have been knocked up years ago.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Ike looked at the box intently. "television?" he was mesmerized by it and was till convinced it was a trick.

"I am Ike! The Great Fighter Gnome! and i shall put an end to your box of trickery." He saw a black wand on the desk and dived for it.

"Aha!" he shouted triumphantly and pressed the button to mute the volume. "Am....am I a sorcerer? I have taken away their voices. Hey! :ey!" he shouted at the box. "Im sorry!" he pressed more buttons and weirder and weirder things happened.

eventually Ike threw the remote at Heather and ran out of the room in utter confusion screaming

"I'll bring you down you witch!" 

-------------------------------------------------------------

Dante had won two games with return aces and one of the most bizarre serving styles ever seen, using a front flip to build up more momentum than fuji could handle, the racket flying out of his hand everytime.

"Interesting." Fuji said as it was his turn to serve. "You have.."

"Shut up and get on with it you silly bastard!" Dante said in an angry drunken manner.

Fuji laughed and his eyes suddenly turned to daggers as he fired a piercing look at him. Dante was too occupied in trying not to vomit to notice. Fuji used a strange underhand serve, spinning the ball before he hit it. Dante ran up and swung hard at the ball only to fall on his ass as he hit nothing. the ball had disappeared and somehow ended up behind him.

"Holy shit dude! Do you have a devil fruit?" Dante said excitedly, "this fucking game might be fun!" 

Dante readied himself for the next serve, again it was the underhand and again it disappeared away from Dante.

"haha you bastard, why didnt you use that from thstart!?" Dante slurred. He would break this technique for sure.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 21, 2009)

Amy bounds into her room, tossing her backpack into the corner, she then takes off her gloves, and bounds back out. _‘Can’t stay in there very long.’_ she thinks, her grin staying on her face as she decides to explore the resort, seeing Elena and Dee. “Heeeeeeyyyy!!!!” She exclaims, running over to the two, a cat-like smile on her face.
_____________
Inka walks to the bed, taking off her bag, and setting it down on the floor, “Damn what an annoyance that girl is…” she growls, shaking her head and moving around. “Didn’t realize it would be so cold…” She says, as she looks at the room temperature, and lets off a sheepish sigh, “Crap…seventy-eight degrees…” She mutters, hanging her head, “And I was told to go swimming…”She rants. 

“AND I HATE WATER!” she yells, slamming her head on the door. “FUCK!” she yells staggering back, tripping on her bag, falling on her butt, “This is going to be a damn long fucking vacation…” Inka growls, standing up.
_____________
Hunter walked into her room, “I wonder if there’ll be a party!…I seriously hope not, especially from the last time…Why not? All I did was kiss Ace afterwards!…You did _what_?…Oh…you didn’t know…I do now…DON’T KILL ME BOSS!…WHO SAID I WOULD KILL YOU!?…W-well…you…and…” Hunter snaps at herself. She punches herself in the stomach, then drops on the bed, coughing. “Owww…Damn it…” she mutters, kicking her suitcase, and standing up. 

“Let’s go explore…Let’s swim first…Okay!…Right…” Hunter says, going through her suitcase, getting her vibrant green swimsuit out. Then she changes into it, and goes on her way, her towel on her scarred shoulder.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2009)

Upon hearding the other girl call out, Dee stops to see what's going on. She waved back, "Hey," Dee said nervously. "Um...how are you..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 21, 2009)

"I'm super, thanks for asking!  And how are you, and your friend?" Amy says, being very socialable.  "And are you always this skittish?" She asks, laughing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2009)

Dee grimaced, "Skittish?" she question, "I can't be bothered to figure out what that means and all..." she started. "But its just that we've never been to a place like this." Scout wandered up and began to sniff at the new person's legs. Dee pointed down to the dog, "Don't mind him, he's just trying to get to know you...his name is Scout, oh and pardon me, I'm Dee."


----------



## Deathplus1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Shiro walked into the location of the resort to check into a room.  He was carrying his backpack and a luggage bag with him.  "Excuse me, may I please get a key?"  Shiro got his key and went into his room to practice his swordsmanship, hopefully without cutting anything up too bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Shiro Yakamara

RP of origin:  Naruto

Clan: Yakamara clan

Village: Mist

Rank: Genin

Personality: Quiet, loves to fight, very proud of the Mist village.  Can be slightly sadistic when fighting.

Appearance: Standard shinobi uniform,with a white cloak with a mist symbol on the back,
sunglasses, long black hair.

Likes: fighting, shogi      Dislikes: arrogance

Abilities: has a sword cane with him, genjutsu specialist, utilizes genjutsu based around crows which affect through the motion of his cane sword.  Has a large summoning scroll on his back, which he uses to summon crows and weapons.  Can read the summoned crows' words, allowing communication.

Chakra type: wind

Jutsurow Clone Technique/  Scattering One Thousand Crows Technique/  Wind Release: Beast Wave Palm/  Wind Release: Drilling Air Bullet/ Body Flicker Technique/ Summoning technique: crows/ Weapon summoning technique

Weaknesses: not very physically strong, due to being mostly about speed and trickery.  Not suited to taijutsu.

History: Shiro grew up being constantly compared to his father, who was one of the best swordsman in the whole of the Hidden Mist.  When the seven swordsmen attacked the village, Shiro was devestated.  He vowed to never let another civil war break out for the rest of his life, by being the most powerful Mist ninja.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 26, 2009)

((Going to go ahead and give myself a second and third character))

Maddy and Barbaneth stood in line near Shiro as he spoke. The couple was hugged up on each other where they stood in line, cuddling and talking. Barbaneth was impossibly tall, slender but muscular. His face held a little stubble and his hair was nearly shaved off completely. Maddy only came up to about his chest. She had long straight brown hair and deep green eyes.

The two of them bumped Shiro as they moved, "Excuse me there, sir," Barbaneth said as he glanced over at him, "We just haven't had much of a vacation lately."


----------



## Deathplus1 (Feb 26, 2009)

"Parden me," Shiro said as he bumped into them.  "I just got here, so my vacation's still to come.  By the way, my name's Shiro, pleasure to meet you both."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 27, 2009)

"My named is Barbaneth and this is my wife, Madeleine..." he paused momentarily, "We're kind of getting our first chance at a honeymoon...we were kind of busy before..."


----------



## Deathplus1 (Feb 27, 2009)

"Well congratulations to both of you on your marriage," Shiro said.  "I hope that both of you can have a nice time here on your honeymoon."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 27, 2009)

She leaned closer in, "I hope we can too," she said finally. "Its been kind of odd just getting married and then rushing off right back to work," she said. 

Barbaneth nodded, "A rest is always good, so then why did you come here?"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Feb 27, 2009)

"Well, I've had quite the workload lately and I thought I would come here to just take it easy, and I'm hoping that there's someone here who's interested in a good fight, but that's probably just wishful thinking."  Shiro said.  "Personally, I'm not expecting much of that though, but it's always good to relax even if I don't get a good fight."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2009)

Heather glared after the little man as he left.  “Witch?  I will show you a witch!”  she yelled after him as she quickly got dressed.  She just put on the first thing she grabbed which just happen to be a very skimpy sundress.  “A gnome?” Heather mutters as she pauses in slipping on her sandals.  “Gnomes are suppose to be little ceramic things you put in a fucking yard!  What the hell kind of place is this?”  she yells as she slams out of the room.  “I need a fucking drink…” Heather growled as she quickly made her way to the bar.
_____________________________________________

Kiya watches the man that looked like Dante but soon grew bored with the game.  “Well…time to move on…”  she said with a shrug as she headed toward the cool shade of the nearby forest.  “Perfect…I can stretch my legs for a bit…” Kiya said with a chuckle as she quickly changed into her wolf form and took off at a run.  Her nostrils flared slightly as she caught the scent of the woman she head met when she checked in.  

With only a moments thought Kiya took off following the scent.  It didn’t take but a few minutes before she came across her sleeping form.  _“Seems like a good idea…” _ Kiya thought to herself as she laid down near by in the shade of the trees.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 1, 2009)

"AAAAHH! Get away from me witch!" Ike said running from the enraged woman. They were well matched in speed but Heather was slowly catching up. Ike reached into his pocket and remembered that he had some holy water with him. Or at least that's what he thought it was. He had actually been sold a particularly rare and strong bottle of alcohol. He opened the lid and threw the contents at Heather's face.

__________________________________________________

Dante's drunken stupor had gotten far beyond the realms of him being able to stand up and he sat down on the court whilst Fuji watched him ready to serve.

"You're a funny guy. If you're ever sober look me up and I'd love to have a rematch." he said as Dante tried to stand up.

"Shhhhure thing....you know....I like you!! Yourrr'e a fucking coool guy. I think you'rrre a guy. YOU KNOW! you'd also make a nice looking ...thing....woman...."

He spotted Kiya in the crowd and saw her walking away. He didn't know who she was but saw attractive woman and went into auto pilot.

"exshcuse me" he said to fuji and stumbled after her.

_______________________________________________________-

Rukia was wandering around when she saw a huge dog. The owners name was Dee but she didn't know that yet. Rukia wasn't too keen on dogs and at the sight of it stepped bacwards and tripped over her feet, falling on her ass. "WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH THE SIZE OF THAT DOG??!" she said in amazement and fear


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 1, 2009)

Amy grins at Dee, "Amy, though my nickname is Tora.  And I like dogs.  Just not giant three headed ice dogs." she says and jumps to look at Rukia, "What's wrong about the dog? what did it ever do to you?" she says, sliding her hands onto her hips.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 1, 2009)

"You mean apart from being the size of a fucking horse? What kind of fucking hotel allows elephant sized animals in here? Holy jesus shit!" Rukia said scrambling away from the thing, sdhe wasn't much of an animal person


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 4, 2009)

Toratheblur said:


> Amy grins at Dee, "Amy, though my nickname is Tora.  And I like dogs.  Just not giant three headed ice dogs." she says and jumps to look at Rukia, "What's wrong about the dog? what did it ever do to you?" she says, sliding her hands onto her hips.



Dee nods, "I see, well I never really had any dog like that, Scout is pretty friendly. He loves people it seems but he can be a little protective of me," she said as she rubbed the dogs head.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 5, 2009)

Yuka walked up towards the resort. The wind blowing through the trees and her hair. Leaves behind her fell and danced in the wind, spiraling around Yuka. She approached the doors to the resort and went inside. Yuka was glad to be on vacation, you could only do police work for so many days. She sighed and gripped her bag tightly over her shoulder and approached the counter.

"Good evening. May I have a room please?" Yuka said politely to the woman working the counter.

"Yes, here you go." the young woman replied from behind the counter. Yuka handed her some money to the young lady, in return for payment received the they keys for her room.

Yuka walked to the elevator. And waiting. The door finally opened, and she walked into the elevator and pressed the button for her floor.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 5, 2009)

“What the fuck!” Heather screamed as she covered her face.  “I wanted to have a drink not wear one!” she yelled in pain.  “You little shit!  Your dead!” she bellowed as she rubbed at her stinging eyes.  When she pulled her hand away it showed her now extremely red and watery eyes.  Heather looked around at the blurry world and spotted Ike once more.  “That’s it!  Come here and let me show you want happens in the real world!” she yelled pulling the jeweled dagger from the sheath at her hip.
_________________________________________

When the scent crossed Kiya’s nose she raised her head, causing Asya to look at her in surprise.  “A wolf?  But I haven’t gotten my animal companion yet.  Is this my animal companion?” Asya asked in wonder as she looked at the beast.

With a sneeze Kiya looked at her and shimmered back into her original form.  “Animal companion?  No…It is just I.” she said shaking her head.  “Though I think we may have company…”

“Company?  You changed form!  You’re a druid aren’t you?”  Asya said excitedly.  “Just like my sister!”

“No…I’m a shinobi…and someone is coming…” Kiya said quietly as she looked at the girl.

“Right…shinobi?”  Asya said in wonder as they watched.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2009)

Amy snaps at Rukia, "I have fought a giant three headed dog, who threw ice at us by the way.  And you dare call that freakin' dog huge?  It's nothing compared to that beast." She says, getting straight into Rukia's face.
___________

Hunter walks around and finds the pool, "The pool!...Thanks for that captain obvious...Well, I didn't know you saw...I did...Now come on!" they conversate then elegantly dive into the pool, and begin to float there.
___________

Inka takes a great sigh and walks out of the room, "Can't kill myself out here..." she mutters, tripping on a rug, "I'm just having a fucking bad day..." she growls as she picks herself up from the ground.  She takes the elevator down to the first floor, avoiding any stairs.  She decides to explore, but avoiding all rocks, rugs, stairs, sticks and anything else she can trip over in her 5'11" stature.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2009)

"A fucking three headed dog? That fires off ice? Yeeeshh!" Rukia shivered at the thought but it still was nowhere near as creepy as the crap she'd seen in the afterlife. She was however getting irritated at how close Amy was to her face.

"You wanna brush your teeth before getting this close? Crazy dog lover! You been kissing one too, cos thats what your fucking breath smells like?!"

_____________________________________

Ike saw the witch bring out a dagger. "AAHH!" he screamed and threw more holy water on her as it seemed to be working and then high tailed it. He saw a window with a balcony overlooking the pool. Without much hesitation he ran to it and leaped off, only afterwards realising how high he was and screaming like a woman as he fell. He hit the water with a splash, luckily into the deep end but gurgling as he couldn't swim


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2009)

Amy turns away, "You're lucky I don't have silver, nor shadow." she says, then adds, "Your breath isn't that 'fresh' either." she says, fiddling at the empty holster.
_____

"What the...Heck!?...Let's go..." Hunter mutters, then dives, helping Ike to the surface and to the edge, "There...You go..." she says, sitting on the edge, and putting her hand out, to help him out.


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 5, 2009)

Yuka found her room and threw her stuff in it she walked over to the night stand and removed the guns from her back and put them inside. Yuka walked back out of her room and went downstairs again. 

She walked outside by the pool, the water reflecting the sun, Yuka looked over and stopped to watch the commotion that was going on at the otherside. Yuka watched as someone helped a little guy out of the pool, "What the hell is that!?" Yuka yelled, she couldn't control herself, from the shock of seeing such a small person


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2009)

Ike grabbed the hand and pulled himself out of the water. He coughed and spluttered a little bit but was fine.

"Thank you so much!" he said vigourously shaking Hunters hand. "I have decided! That you are a great person and I shall repay this favour! Definitely! My name is Ike!" he said grinning at the young woman


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 10, 2009)

While the others are talking, Barbaneth and Maddy make they're way off. The lobby of the resort is packed, there's hardly anywhere to walk and it seems people are standing in line just to pass through the doors. 

Its a mild day out, sunny with a little breeze. 

"Let's keep an eye out for Dee," Madeleine says. 

Barbaneth nods, "She usually does well to make her presence known," he says finally. 

"Even if she doesn't, once Scout sees us, he will come over and want to play," said Madeleine.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 14, 2009)

“Little fucking bastard…” Heather growled as she looked out the window after the gnome.  “I will get you!  You little freak!”  she screams down at him as she rubs her red, blurry, and stinging eyes.  “I came here to relax and shit like this happens on my first fucking day here!” she yells as she turns from the window and begins to head down the hall and takes the stairs to the lobby so she can find herself a good stiff drink and maybe someone to take her mind off things.
___________________________________

“A wolf?!” Asya exclaims as her eyes open and sees the wolf laying near her.  “I knew I was suppose to get my companion soon…but I didn’t think it would be here…and while I was taking a nap…” she said partly in excitement and partly in wonder.

The wolfs green eyes looked at her in confusion and then looked down at herself and remembered she hadn’t changed back.  The image before her shimmered and returned to the girl she met earlier.  “Sorry I forgot to change back…” Kiya said sheepishly as she looked out into the forest where the scent had been coming from.

“Oh!  So you’re a druid?  Just like my sister!”  Asya said in excitement as she smiled at the other woman.  “She could change form too!”

“Um…druid?” Kiya asked in confusion and shook her head.  “No…I’m a kunoichi…” she said shaking her head.

“Kuno…kuno…kunoichi?”  Asya finally says in confusion and shakes her head.  “Never heard of them…”

“A female ninja basically…” Kiya says softly.

“Oh!  That I know…”  Asya says looking at her in wonder.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2009)

"Hun...Ter...Is our name...Nice to meet you...Ike..." Hunter says, moving her feet in the water, The good controling the body, the evil side controlling the mind, them both controlling the speach.  "What were...you running from?" Hunter says, looking up, and around, feeling uncomfortable around the gnome.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2009)

"What the hell is what?" Ike said turning to see who had spoke. He was convinced he had heard something but figured it was the woman upstairs

"A witch!" Ike said looking up at the huge drop he'd fallen from and in the distance heard the shriek of the madenned woman. "An Evil witch! Be careful Hunter! Don't worry though I'll protect you, definitely. Yup! I'm good with this chain! Sure am! I couldn't use it before cos there was no room but I can now. Sorry I talk too much, just let me know if I do talk too much cos then I'll stay quiet for a while, but....hey look at that!" Ike ran suddenly to a multicoloured umbrella and ran around it, got dizzy and fell down.

_____________________________-

Rukia glared at Amy and snarled at her. "You wanna go at it? I'll go at it!" She rolled up her sleeves when Dante entered the hall. "Oh crap....what does HE want?"

He was still wasted and completely disorientated.

"Hello Mr Doggy." he said bending over to talk to the mutt but his balance went and landed face first onto the floor, "aahhh soo coooool" he said rubbing his face on the smooth marble.

"A...Anyway...I suddenly don't feel so angry after seeing that idiot...." Rukia said with a strange smile, looking at the man ass up and face down. She went round behind him and kicked him in his exposed ass

"OI! Heather...I'll...kick...your....*snore...."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2009)

Amy had adjusted her gloves, just before Dante entered the hall, “Damn…” She mutters, shaking her head at Dante’s antics.  “Well, I have to go, can’t stay in an enclosed area for too long…” she says, deciding to wave and walk away.
__________________

“OOOOFF…god damn it…” Inka growls as she trips, once more.  “WHAT THE HELL DID I TRIP ON NOW!?” she yells as there was absolutely nothing there.  She stands herself up, having lost most of her dignity.  
__________________

Hunter shakes her head, “Was it…Heather that the ADD child…was talking about?…Yes, you hear that scream?…No…It was unmistakable, Captain Heather…” Hunter conversates, outside her mind, then dives into the pool once more, coming up, “Hey Ike!  Can you swim?” the good side yells, as they float on the water.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Mar 16, 2009)

Hikaru walked toward the front desk followed by Raito. Only Raito was carrying luggage. "Remind me again why you don't have anything." Raito said, panting as he carried the bags he had.

"Because.... I'm smart enough to realize that storage scrolls are better than suitcases. No you can remind me... What are we doing here again?" Hikaru asked in return.

"Relaxing?" Raito responded, stating the obvious.

"Hmm.... Then I will need a separate room from you." Hikaru thought out loud.

"What the hell?" Raito almost exclaimed as each of them got their own room keys.

"Well.... See ya later!" Hikaru laughed, heading for his room, leaving Raito to his luggage.

"Sometimes you are a freaking pain in my ass. Maybe a separate room _is_ best, after all." Raito mumbled, heading for his room as well.


----------



## chulance (Mar 20, 2009)

Cabbon was happy to be at the resort he could already tell he would enjoy his stay here . He wanted to make some friends here and maybe meet some people with impressive fighitng skills.  That sounded good he had changed into some swimming trunks and flew too the spa.

He leaped in and  smiled" This is vey relaxing!


----------



## Uchiha Ayumi (Mar 22, 2009)

Yuka walked back inside after the shock of seeing such a little person. She walked inside as somebody walked past. She looked around and saw someone struggling with their luggage. Yuka walked up to him and asked, "Do you need help with that?" She held out her hand, in offering. Yuka smiled and had felt like doing good today. Since doing good was kind of her job.


----------



## bakman (May 30, 2009)

I bought a size 44 "Fox Creek Leather" Classic II jacket and am not quite sold
on it yet. ... It has enough room for me to hide cinder blocks under it. ....
You may not post new threads. You may not post replies ... Off Topic, Humor,
Games, Motorcycle Insurance Discussion, Forum Issues, Testing Area


----------

